# Conceiving with a coil



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone knew what the likelihood of conceiving with a coil is. I am currently feeling exceptionally tired, have been having lots of discharge (similar to my second 2 pregnancies) and i have been getting up several times in the night to go to the toilet.

I may be completely imagining it, so i was wondering if anyone knew what the probability of conceiving with a coil was.

Thanks.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Do you mean an IUD? Is it the copper (paragaurd) or hormone (Mirena) one? The IUD is supposed to be the most effective form of reversible birth control. Of course, there is always a chance of failure and if you do get pregnant with an IUD in place, you should contact a midwife or OB right away to make sure it isn't ectopic and to discuss whether to remove the IUD or leave it in place. I think you should take a test.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Everything I've read on the Mirena says 99% effectiveness.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't know about a coil but a friend got pregnant with TWINS with a IUD in.
The docs had to leave it in for the whole pregnancy so she was considered "high risk." She went onto have twin boys at 41. 5 weeks. One was 9 pounds, the other 7!!! It was like me having my first and second children at the same time!


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

No info, I just wanted to subscribe to see if you are pregnant or not







:


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

i am very reluctant to pay out for a test...they are SO expensive


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Not the dollar store ones


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

i just read this on their web page

Only about 1 in 1,000 women who use Mirena will experience an unintended pregnancy during the first year of use.








:


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Yeah, the possibility isn't too great at all. And I think that 1 in 1,000 is usually becuase it came out? Isn't it?

That's wild about the twins. Whew!

Oliversmum, have youhad your first PPAF? Quite often returning fertility mimics early pregnancy symptoms. It can last for months until/during the first PPAF.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

yes i have unfortunately they came back at 11 months pp with dd







:


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kundalini-Mama* 
Not the dollar store ones









could you send me one!!!


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Damn, I cannot get them around here (I've tried







). Do you have a crisis pregnancy center in the UK? Or would your Dr's office test you? It just sounds really suspicious







:


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

i may just buy one anyway

today i woke up and i am feeling really nauseous - maybe i am just getting a bug.....

its actually very helpful that i am wondering if i am pregnant as i would like to start ttc but dh is not completely convinced, but when i told him about how i was feeling and that there is a 1 in 1000 chance f conceiving, he told me that he was really surprised but that his initial reaction when he heard the news was that he was felt really excited









so - even if i am not, hopefully i will be sometime in the not too distant future, if i can stop feeling like i want to be sick....


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I think its more important to find out if you are pregnant than to worry about the cost of a test. Maybe someone can overnight one to you? I have a bunch at home.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Yes, ITA. Unfortunately if you are pregnant there is s higher chance of ectopic pregnancy or if it is a uterine pregnancy, there are difficulties associated with leaving the IUD in place or deciding to remove it. You would definitely want to contact a care provider right away.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

well, today i went to see a friend of mine (who conveniently is also a GP) i explained how i had been feeling and that i had a strange sort of discomfort inside my vagina and that is felt very full as if somethng was pushing the coil out.

well it turns out that my coil had fallen out







:

it was resting just inside my birth canal instead of inside the uterus. and judging by the amount of thread i had been able to feel right from the start and the length of the thread, it looks as though it was correctly put in and that within hours of been put in it basically just fell out.

so it has been providing me with little or no birth control at all. (may be a small amount due to the hormone release system but as it was being released in the wrong place it is doubtful)

so i pulled it out! which i would not have been able to do myself if it had been in the right place.

all this considered i did take a pregnancy test today which came back negative. however, i may have only conceived a few days ago, so i will test again tomorrow first thing.

however, the frequent urination could be because of the incorrect position of the coil making me feel that i needed to go often.

so watch this space.......


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
I think its more important to find out if you are pregnant than to worry about the cost of a test. Maybe someone can overnight one to you? I have a bunch at home.


thank you - your kindness is amazing


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliversmum2000* 
thank you - your kindness is amazing

Awww, we just want to make sure you're well! Sorry I dont have any coil advice, but are you feeling any better (urination issue)?


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

since i took the coil out i have not needed to go to the bathroom hardly at all - although i now have dd's stomach bug







:

did another test today and it came back negative - so now i just have to work out if we want to get another coil







:


----------

